# Newbie



## singinggardener (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey all,
Just checking in and introducing myself to the uk group.
My names Martin I live in East Sussex next to the beach. I'm married and have a son.
Landscape gardener by trade but training to be a firefighter aswell. Keen fisher although only started a year ago. 
Keen to get smokin but once we get our own place it will be easier when I can build a nice bbq and smoker. 
Currently I have a fladen travel fish smoker thing lol if that makes any sense. Ideal started I guess. 
Look forward to getting to know everyone.
Also I'm quite an open person to talk to so not easily offended and can take a sense of humour, sounding like its a nessasary on this forum lol.

Happy smokin 

Martin


----------



## wade (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Martin.

Welcome to the forum. I am from Kent and so not too far from you. You have come to the right place to help develop your hobby - there is a lot of good advice and experience to be had on here.

We are all friendly really but beware of the wild Texan. He was evicted from his native US homeland and sought refuge in the wilds of Lincolnshire.

Just remember that we love photos on here - so whatever you smoke be sure to get them uploaded 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Cheers

Wade


----------



## singinggardener (Mar 3, 2015)

Wade said:


> Hi Martin.
> 
> Welcome to the forum. I am from Kent and so not too far from you. You have come to the right place to help develop your hobby - there is a lot of good advice and experience to be had on here.
> 
> ...



Cheers wade


----------



## jockaneezer (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Martin, don't forget to hang onto any decent offcuts of fruit tree wood you come across in your gardening job too


----------



## markuk (Mar 3, 2015)

Singinggardener said:


> Hey all,
> Just checking in and introducing myself to the uk group.
> My names Martin I live in East Sussex next to the beach. I'm married and have a son.
> Landscape gardener by trade but training to be a firefighter aswell. Keen fisher although only started a year ago.
> ...


Welcome to the Group - everything you need is HERE :)


----------

